# كيف أتوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## PoNA ELLY (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كلمة التوبه مفيش أسهل منها وما أكتر المواعظ عليها

لكن حاجه غريبه كل ما أبدأ اتوب ألاقي نفسي مش عارف ؟؟؟

معلش ياريت بخطوات عمليه حد يجاوب علي سؤالي


+++وربنـــ يعوض تعب محبتكم ــــــــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

خطوات التوبة 

1- أن نرى ذواتنا بوضوح / أي نرجع إلى ذاتنا ونتعرف إلى داخلنا وسير حياتنا ، مثل الابن الضال الذي عرف ذاته اكثر وهو بعيد عن أبيه انهُ يعيش في حالة الخطيئة وانه من دون الأب لا يساوي شيء وضعيف (متى 15 : 17 )
2- أن اعترف إنني أخطأت بحق الله آبي السماوي أولا وبحق الآخرين وبحق نفسي / كما قال الابن " يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء واليك " (15 : 18 ) ، أي آني أخطأت بحق الله (السماء ) وبحق أبوتك و بنوتي أيضا .
3- أن أتواضع وأقرر الرجوع إلى الله / كثير منا يعرفون ذواتهم انهم اخطئوا ولكن لا يستطيعون الرجوع إلى الله ، وأيضاً يعترفون بخطئهم في أنفسهم وأمام الآخرين ولكن لا يتوبون (فهم يندمون ولا يتوبون ) فيبقون في حالة الخطيئة .
4- واخيراً علينا أن نكرر عملية التوبة / أن نحول نظرنا إلى الله ومحبة الآخرين بدل التركيز على ذواتنا ، وأيضا تغير السلوك وترك الحياة الماضية التي كنت أعيشها بالخطيئة وبدء حياة جديدة مع الله .

معوقات التوبة الحقيقية هناك الكثير يعاني من صعوبة في التوبة والرجوع لله وذلك بسبب المعوقات التي تقف أمامهم ، ومن هذه المعوقات :
• الشعور الدائم باني لست خاطئ وأني على صواب فلا احتاج إلى التوبة .
• أن لا أعطى أهمية لأخطائي (متساهل في أمر الخطيئة ) .
• عدم اتخاذ مسئوليتي تجاه خطيئتي وأمر توبتي بل اترك أمرها إلى الله هو يصلح الأمر .
• أندم ولكن أحياناً لا أتوب ، اكرر خطاياي متحججا بكوني لا اقدر أن أتوب .
إذاً ما الذي يقف أمامك اليوم ويمنعك من استقبال ملكوت الله والمسيح فيكَ ؟
ما الذي يعيقكَ من أن تكون مصدر الفرح في هذا الملكوت ؟
فلم يتأخر الوقت بل أتخذ قراركَ بأن تلجأ إلى الرب يسوع وتعود إلى الله الأب كابن مُحب تائب وأملأ السماوات بفرح رجوعكَ .

التوبة في اساسها قرار اخده لما اكره كل خطية

اقوي توبتى لربنا دائما بالدموع

متنساش وعد ربنا_ابن هذه الدموع لن يهلك ابدا_

ممكن ابتدي توبة كل يوم بيومه لحد ما اوصل للتوبة الصادقة

احاسب نفسي على كل حاجة

من ساعة لما اصحى اقول انا ابن المسيح ولازم اشهد له وبالتالى هخلى بالي من كل تصرفاتى واعمل كونترول عليها

واهم حاجة في التوبة الثقة فان ربنا هيقبلها ومفضلش اخد وادي مع الشيطان لانه اكيد هيحاول يعطلنى

كل ما يجى يحاربنى اقوله_اتشمتى بي ياعدوتي_

وعلى فكرة احنا عاملين برنامج روحى هنصلي وندرس الكتاب المقدس مع بعض

اعتبرها خلوة لمدة 3ايام للصلاة والتعمق في المسيحيات

كل واحد في بيته ويجمعنا النت بس الصلاة هتبقى بقلب واحد فربنا هيقبلها

لما نحدد الميعاد اكيد هقول لحضرتك واتمنى تشاركنا

ربنا معاك ويرشدك​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> كلمة التوبه مفيش أسهل منها وما أكتر المواعظ عليها​
> 
> لكن حاجه غريبه كل ما أبدأ اتوب ألاقي نفسي مش عارف ؟؟؟​
> معلش ياريت بخطوات عمليه حد يجاوب علي سؤالي​
> ...


 

بنفسك مش ح تعرف ، خد المسيح في قلبك 

فهو القائل : ( بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا ) ( يوحنا 15: 5)

وقال بولس : (استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني ) (فيليبي 4: 13)

(فنظر اليهم يسوع وقال لهم.هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع)
(متى 19: 26)

اطلب من المسيح ان يسكن قلبك ، ويملأ حياتك ، واعطه السلطان ملكا وربا ومسيحا .


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

التوبة الحقيقة هي التوبة النابعة من القلب الطاهر المسكون من الروح القدس
تشعر بها بالإساءة الكبيرة التي عملتها للذي فداك من الموت
لأن كل خطية تفعلها هي إساءة بحد ذاتها لله
للننظر كيف تاب بطرس عندما انكر المسيح :-
61 فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». 
62 فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرّاً.

هذه الدموع الصادقة هي بداية التوبة الحقيقية
و بعدها تأتي الصلاة التي تطلب فيها من الرب أن يسامحك
و أنصحك بأن تصلي المزمور 51 من كل قلبك
اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. 
2 اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. 
3 لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. 
4 إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي أَقْوَالِكَ وَتَزْكُوَ فِي قَضَائِكَ. 
5 هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 
6 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. 
7 طَهِّرْنِي بِالزُوّفَا فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ. 
8 أَسْمِعْنِي سُرُوراً وَفَرَحاً فَتَبْتَهِجَ عِظَامٌ سَحَقْتَهَا. 
9 اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثَامِي. 
10 قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي


----------



## marloforever (22 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> color]
> 
> وعلى فكرة احنا عاملين برنامج روحى هنصلي وندرس الكتاب المقدس مع بعض
> 
> ...




*اتمنى انى اشارك معاكم فى حاجة زى كدة*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

وربنا يدينا إن احنا نعيش حياة التوبه الدايمه 

وحياة الكمال​


----------

